# mehrere document.write(Text) aber untereinander



## Gast (13. Jan 2005)

Hi

wenn man 2 mal oder mehr mals document.write(Text) schreibt, sind alle nebeneinander. Wie kann ich machen das die untereinander sind?

MFG Christian


----------



## Sky (13. Jan 2005)

```
document.writeln(Text)
```

Kleiner Tipp: Sowas findet man i.d.R. hier.


----------



## Gast (13. Jan 2005)

Ich habe das eben mit document.writeIn(Text) versucht, aber es funzt nicht oder muss ich noch was anderes machen?


----------



## Sky (13. Jan 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> document.writeIn(Text)



Hast du ein großes "i" an vorletzter Position verwendet?? Es muss ein kleines "L" sein  :wink:


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Jan 2005)

meinst du vielleicht write('xxx
');


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Jan 2005)

> wenn man 2 mal oder mehr mals document.write(Text) schreibt, sind alle nebeneinander



natürlich sind sie nebeneinander oder gibst du nen zeilenumbrung mich? -> bleiglanz post

mit "
" machst du nen CR & LNF


----------



## Sky (14. Jan 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meinst du vielleicht write('xxx
> ');



Ohne Slash: 
	
	
	
	





```
write('xxx 
');
```


----------



## Gast (14. Jan 2005)

Thx es hat gefunzt


----------



## Spacerat (17. Jan 2005)

@Bleiglanz: 





> meinst du vielleicht write('xxx
> ');


Der war gut!!! (die Ausgabe schreibt allerdings alles hintereinander in die HTML-Datei)

@sky80: 





> write('xxx
> ');


Lang, lang ist's her ---> HTML - 4.x!!! Der Slash macht den "
"-Tag kompatibel.

Ich hab' auch noch zwei:

```
document.write("\n");
```

oder:

```
document.write("\n\r");
```

Man bleibe aber unbedingt beim Vorschlag:

```
document.writeln();
```

Das ist nämlich das einzig (mal abgesehen von Bleiglanz's Vorschlag) Systemkonforme.


----------



## Sky (17. Jan 2005)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man bleibe aber unbedingt beim Vorschlag:
> 
> ```
> document.writeln();
> ...



Bin da ganz deiner Meinung. (siehe auch mein 1. Post in diesem Thread) Ansonsten nochmal der Tipp: http://www.selfhtml.org/


----------

